# Meds in the pi



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

This question may have been answered but I missed it if that is the case. I am getting meds supplied by the VA for non-service connected issues (blood pressure). This is from VA Brockton, Massachusetts.

My impression is that I cannot transfer that benefit to the VA clinic in the PI.

How are those of you living in the PI handling this issue (non-service connected meds)

Mercury is over charging me when I walk in as an American with a local prescription.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

Good am Mike,

There is a VA in Manila, but it can only be used for VA designated disabilities. Mercury is the most expensive place you can buy meds. Unless you have an aversion to generic medicine, I would recommend Generics or Genrica. If you have a Philippine Senior Citizen Card, it can save you big bucks.

Richard



Rebaqshratz said:


> This question may have been answered but I missed it if that is the case. I am getting meds supplied by the VA for non-service connected issues (blood pressure). This is from VA Brockton, Massachusetts.
> 
> My impression is that I cannot transfer that benefit to the VA clinic in the PI.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

I will check that out but in regard to the senior citizen card be careful with that unless you are a filipino citizen. If discovered you can be heavily fines and imprisoned.

Mike


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Rebaqshratz,

Yes I believe you missed where I spoke about Meds...Here is the link to it http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ph...242-va-out-patient-services.html#post10185946.

I am 100% P&T like a lot of others here in PI. Getting our meds is very easy, so don't worry about it. I also get a lot of heart and blood pressure meds along with some of the heavy duty pain meds and since I am 100% P&T, I can have them all are mailed to me at my FPO mail box. 

Also in the past, I had them mailed to me at home but changed it to the mail box for convenience sake. 

Once you go to the VA clinic in Manila and change your address to here, they will start you on receiving meds from this pharmacy. A recommendation would be to make sure you bring enough meds from the US to hold you over until you get to the Manila VA. Also like I said in my original post, the clinic will give you a one time 15 day supply if you run out when visiting here. 

Now for the bad news...all of the above is for Service Connected meds...if you need meds for NON-Service Connected issues unfortunately, it will be out of pocket. One thing I did do when I moved here was have my PCP at my US VAMC provide me with a 12 month script for a medication not on the VA list of meds. I had to pay for those out of pocket but it gave me meds until I could figure out an alternate way of getting this medication. (I did end up going back to the VA supplied Med).

Hope this helps

JM101


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

There seems to be a debate regarding the senior citizen card. i applied and it was issued. Many expats possess one. No fraud on my part.



Rebaqshratz said:


> I will check that out but in regard to the senior citizen card be careful with that unless you are a filipino citizen. If discovered you can be heavily fines and imprisoned.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> There seems to be a debate regarding the senior citizen card. i applied and it was issued. Many expats possess one. No fraud on my part.


There has been a lot of debate, the fraud is likely on behalf of the issuer.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I believe it is the interpretation of the official where you apply. My Wife(Filipina) was issued a card and we asked if I could get one and was refused. This was in the office in Iloilo.

Fred


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

My wife is too young to be issued a card, and I was refused one, being told they were for nationals only and not foreigners.

JM101


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

FYI: Benefits for senior citizens | Official Gazette of the Republic of the Philippines

Get and use the Senior Card if you want but as referenced above you must be a Philippine CITIZEN. Up to you but the discount is not worth a fine/jail/deportation to me.

Chuck


----------

